# qld mid day paddle



## Millo (Jan 9, 2011)

this is a belated trip report going back to saturday lunch time fished the palmbeach area  wasnt expecting much in the middle of the day but it was a great day so why not 
anyway jigged up some livies and paddled around enjoying the sun for about an hour was about to head in when the tld screamed and woke me up landed a nice sized jewy around 5 kg 
put a big smile on my face i had one livey left so i put it on thinking i will give it another 10 minutes . the next hit just about pulled me out of the yak i was heading south at around six knots 
this continued for 10 minutes before the fight went deep and it became a case of gain a metre lose a metre and so on for around 45 minutes eventually the fish came to the surface it was a massive 
cobia ( 1540 mm ) the fish looked buggered i figured i could gaff him safely although i was sure if i could get him on board .
word of warning think twice before gaffing a big cobia all hell broke loose the fish went crazy it was thrashing and rolling and head butting me and the yak eventually it rolled and ripped the gaff out 
now this fish was angry it took me anothe r 15 min to get him back to the boat and he still was happy about the second gaff shot i sort of just aimed his head and the hatch lifed and shot him straight in 
he fit just 
i was axhausted and elated it was a satisfying paddle home and i had the mothers day bbq coming home with me

thanks for all the kind replies guys i have shown the photos to a few non fishing mates and they say well done but only yak fishos get the buzz and satisfaction a fish like this 
can give and thanks to the members like stewy safa ant chris and stealth guys for getting me into the sport and helping along the way  
i can die happy


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Bloody fantastic effort Millo!!!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy Crap!!! :shock: 
Awesome effort mate, that's amazing. But a priest works better than head-butting a fish, in case you were wondering :lol:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

That's a corker of a cobe!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Zero to hero. Great catching!

NOTE:
This is why you NEVER release your last bait. Drag that puppy right to the sand.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Bloody awesome fish there and well done landing that beast Steve'o,what did it weigh ,i reckon its top ofthe leader board for the HOF,im guesing i may do a Palmy session tomorrow morning ;-) 
I never take my donger out but maybe its time to put afew notch's in it .


----------



## Millo (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey safa on the bathroom scales it went just on 25 kg , man these fish have attitude plus , it is the first time i have ever been worried about landing a fish 
ant and i went out the next day he scored two nice jew and i hooked another big cobia had him on for a minute then lost him on the bottom again becareful with the drag 
because i very nearly went over board again which ant found very humerous 
if the swell isnt to big i will join you for a paddle in the morning 
ps iam still smiling about that fish


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

what an absolute monster, i bet your cheering!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice fish congrats.


----------



## yellowyak (Nov 8, 2010)

Cracking fish there Millo - good job!

Tony


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Great fish, a big cobia is on my wish list !!


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

The mighty millo champion    
Cheers 
Ant


----------



## LittleSalami (Feb 13, 2011)

Very Impressed !!!!! well done. 8)


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

SENSATIONAL


----------



## swamptrout (Mar 18, 2010)

what a cracker


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

That is a balltearer of a fish mate, very well done!

What livies you using,,,yakkas?


----------



## Millo (Jan 9, 2011)

mostly using yakkas but if iam lucky enough to get a pike thats my first choice i dont think the bait could be two big infact i could have used the little jewie :shock:


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Gob smacked :shock: ,well done !!!!! 
I definitely need a bigger yak.  
cheers killer.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Unfreakinbeliavable - kayak fish of a life time. And the Cobia's not bad either.


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

f.u.c.k yeah steve!!!!!!!! heard about this off ant the other day.... i should have checked my phone for your message to go out with you that day :? :? ...
cheers mick


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome work there Millo 
That a nice fish,


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazing, that smile will take a long time to disappear I reckon, well done on a fantastic fish, cheers, Dave.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Brain melting stuff


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm gobsmacked. Now that is a phucking fish :lol: You da man....


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i recognize the slope of that beach... ;-) u sure thats palmy...??? :twisted:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Millo - great fish champ!
That's one to be proud of and keep smiling as long as you like!


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 25, 2010)

Absolute ripper mate.
Bet she tastes/d sensational


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done!

Sounds a bit lame for such a fine fish.

i MEAN WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!  :lol:  ;-)

Must be my turn next! :? Cheers andybear


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

Fu??in awesome man,

I say thats the best fish to come out of palm beach.
I had a monster like that come up and say hello but not like my bait one day, but you got him.
Amazing, must of been such a great adrenalin rush landing into the yak.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

whore some


----------

